# Just got my wife this ballon bleu as a push present



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

42mm too big for a woman?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess that depends on the person and what they like/wear. My wife wears up to a 36mm, but I know many women wear much larger watches. I'm a guy who doesn't have very large wrists (approx. 7 inches) so after lots of different watches over the years, I'm currently cutting myself off at 42mm at the upper end of my range. This one is really more than pushing my max because it feels like it wears a bit larger than 42, but I still really like it...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Depends on the wrist size. It would like a shield on my wife's wrist, but I have also seen other women rock Invictas...


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a beauty!


----------



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

She has small wrists. 
Her "dressy" watch is a 1990 Rolex 36mm president. 
This will be considered her "everyday" Watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

Yitzy Fuld said:


> 42mm too big for a woman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is too big. If you say she has small wrists, a 42 will hang over her wrists. I know that there is a trend towards large watches on women, or even men's watches on women. But in this case, this unisex Ballon Blue is basically a large version of the women's Ballon Blue. It winds up just looking too large because there is an identical women's watch that is much smaller and in my view, more appropriately sized. If she was wearing a 42 Michael Kors or even a man's Chrono, that is one thing. But Cartier is a classic conservative styling where I think the 36 would be much better as an everyday watch.


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

By the way I should caveat the above by saying I really love the Ballon Blue and almost got one for my wife but she wound up choosing an Omega Ladymatic instead.


----------



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

Weirdly enough, she loves it. Now she's saying her day date is too small! Better not ask me for a day date 2 anytime soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleprince (Oct 16, 2015)

Yitzy Fuld said:


> Weirdly enough, she loves it. Now she's saying her day date is too small! Better not ask me for a day date 2 anytime soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the 31mm day date? Yeah that runs a tad on the small side


----------



## Yitzy Fuld (Sep 10, 2013)

littleprince said:


> Is this the 31mm day date? Yeah that runs a tad on the small side


DAY DATE... Only comes in 36mm
Women's datejust comes in smaller sizes.
Key word- DAY DATE


----------



## WISDean (Jan 15, 2012)

42 mm is probably too big unless your wife is a big lady. The trend towards larger watches for women is probably temporary and will die out when the obsession with $300 Michael Kors watches fades. I'd say 39 mm is the max, but whatever, as long as she likes it who cares. I have that same 42 mm, and I think it's a tad too big myself.


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

beautiful watch. It's good to have a bigger watch in her collection too.


----------



## robisan (Nov 25, 2012)

Isn't that the mens size ballon bleu? It depends on how comfortable is the one wearing it, even if she has small wrists and she is confidently wearing it it will suit her. Nice gift btw!


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow! I may have to get my wife the same. What was her reaction?


----------



## DYL911 (Feb 4, 2016)

Great thread, I'm in the same boat. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

No go big or go home it's stunning


----------



## timeguy123 (Jan 5, 2016)

42mm is too large for a lady, in my opinion.


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think am going to get the same thing for my wife, its stunning.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the 42mm Ballon Bleu. Just picked one up myself and love it. My wife tried it on her wrist and it looked great on her as well. Truly a classic unisex watch and the size is appropriate for the trending larger women's sizes today.


----------



## jay840327 (Feb 14, 2018)

Congratulation. May I know is ballon bleu watch illuminated? Can see time at night? Thanks


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

jay840327 said:


> Congratulation. May I know is ballon bleu watch illuminated? Can see time at night? Thanks


The "heat blue-ed" hands (blue color) are not lumed. 
The only Ballon Bleu with lumed hands that I know of is the "Carbon" model from a few years back. It's got a black DLC case and white, lumed hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

